# Salamander and newt eggs for raising obligate egg feeders



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Mike Shrom is advertising eggs and I was wondering if anyone had tried (or is thinking of trying) these as substitutes for obligate egg feeding tads....


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Haven't tried that, as I don't work with obligate egg feeders (yet )- but I might trying raising up a few axolotl!


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

:shock: considering that atleast the Axolotl are an endangered species... that would be a bit like eating whooping crane eggs because they could be a substitute for chicken eggs.... So in theory maybe they could be, but WHY would you want to?? :wink:


----------



## OneTwentySix (Nov 11, 2004)

housevibe7 said:


> :shock: considering that atleast the Axolotl are an endangered species... that would be a bit like eating whooping crane eggs because they could be a substitute for chicken eggs.... So in theory maybe they could be, but WHY would you want to?? :wink:


Axolotls are endangered in the wild. In captivity, they're more common that D. auratus. Of course, the bloodlines are pretty badly polluted to the point where I strongly doubt that they'd ever be reintroduced even if habitat cleared up; due to the desire for cosmetic abberants, they've been hybridized with tiger salamanders to produce albinos, and even the wildtypes have probably seen a good deal of interbreeding with these.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

what do you mean he's advertising eggs? he is selling the eggs? (fertile?) never heard of that before


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> what do you mean he's advertising eggs? he is selling the eggs? (fertile?) never heard of that before


http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=36280


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

otis07 said:


> what do you mean he's advertising eggs? he is selling the eggs? (fertile?) never heard of that before


This is not that uncommon with caudates as the eggs ship well. 

Ed


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Heaven forbid that someone answer your question as opposed to taking the thread on a journey around trafficking in salamander/newt eggs :wink: 

Take a look at this thread where a poster describes his experiment with newt eggs....his account is towards the end of the post...

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=16766

Bill

P.S. I am just teasing people about the egg trafficking comment so don't get offended


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

8) Thanks Bill!


----------



## Ira (Jan 17, 2007)

if this works, getting a small goup of c. orientalis set up properly would likly give you an unlimited supply of eggs. Though the newts are internal fertilizers and all the eggs you would be collecting would most likly be fertilized before you could pull them from the tank.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

I threw this out there because people are always looking for options. I myself don't have the patience! I find creating the proper environment and letting the little buggers do their thing always works best for me.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

thanks for the link, that is pretty neat. i know aarons FF was feeding his pums egg yoke, but i don't know if he was sucessful.


----------

